# Auf der schwäb'schen Eisenbahn...



## Plattenputzer (14 Oktober 2008)

... da gibt's gar viele Haltestationen, heißt es doch so schön im Lied.
An einer dieser Stationen hat meine Liebste ihrem Töchterlein vor ein paar Monaten eine Fahrkarte nach X kaufen wollen. Der Schalter"beamte" hat erläutert, dass eine Fahrkarte nach X genau Y Euro kosten würde. Dann frug er, ob's Töchterle net zufällig Faßballfan sei. Nö, war die Antwort. Ab jetzt sei sie es, hub er an, da es eine Bahncard für Fußballfans zum Schleuderpreis gäbe, deren Gültigkeit sich pro gewonnenem Spiel der teutschen Nationalmanschaft um einen gewissen Zeitraum verlängere. Dem Töchterle war's gar recht, da Preis für Bahncard plus dann ermäßigte Fahrkarte zusammen etwa ein drittel billiger waren, als die ursprünglich verlangten Y Euro. Man wurde sich handelseinig, Töchterlein mußte zur Ausstellung der Bahncard Name und Adresse angeben und nen Wisch unterschreiben.
Monate später schickt die Bahn AG nun eine Rechnung über 55 Euro für die Verlängerung einer Bahncard für's Töchterle. (? dachte ich erst, aber dann:!) Ein Anruf bei der auf der Rechung angegebenen Sevice-Nummer ergab: Auf dem Wisch, den's Töchterle unterschrieben hat, war ein Haken bei "Automatische Verlängerung bei Ablauf" gesetzt.

Ich bin sowas von bedient von der Bahn AG, ich brauch echt keinen Bedienzuschlag mehr. Nachfrage bei Lebensgefährtin und Töchterle ergab, dass der Vertragsinhalt, von dem beide ausgingen, eine Fahrkarte nach X war, somit wohl ein Erklärungsirrtum vorliegt. Außerdem haben beide keinen Durchschlag vom "Wisch" bekommen, so also eine Widerrufsbelehrung nie in Schriftform erhalten. Nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist der Verdacht, dass der Schalter"beamte" nachträglich den "Wisch" manipuliert hat, um in den Genuß einer Prämie für abgeschloßene Bahncard-Abos zu kommen. Somit wäre also auch eine Betrugsanzeige gegen den Schaltermenschen denkbar. Äußerst hilfweise könnte ich ja auch ein paar Bahn-Aktién kaufen. Weil: jede Aktie die ich bisher gekauft habe, sank ins Bodenlose...

Abo-Falle Fahrkartenschalter!
PS: Falls jemand einen Tipp hat, wie wir aus diesem Bahncard-Vertrag rauskommen (möglichst) ohne Stress, immer gerne.


----------



## physicus (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auf der schwäb'schen Eisenbahn...*

Wie alt ist die Tocher? 
Ganz stressfrei wirds wohl nicht gehen, würde Verbraucherzentrale konsultieren.

LG
P


----------



## Plattenputzer (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Auf der schwäb'schen Eisenbahn...*

Das Töchterlein ist vor ein paar Tagen 20 Jahre alt geworden. Minderjährig ist anders.
Tja.


----------



## Plattenputzer (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Auf der schwäb'schen Eisenbahn...*

Ich wollte nicht versäumen, euch zu erzählen, wie die Sache weiterging:

's Töchterle hat kurzerhand ein Einschreiben an die Bahn geschickt, mit der inzwischen zugeschickten neuen Bahncard drin, plus Begleitschreiben, in dem sie den Vorgang schilderte und erläuterte, keine Bahncard haben zu wollen und diese auch nicht zu bezahlen.

Antwort der Bahn:
Ein Brief, in dem die Bahncard wieder drin war und ein Begleitschreiben, mit dem Hinweis, man habe doch schließlich einen gültigen Vertrag miteinander und jetzt mal her mit der Kohle, sonst Anwalt.

Jetzt hat sich plattenputzer gedacht, nimm dir ne halbe Stunde Zeit und schreib du den Antwortbrief für's Töchterle

Inhalt auszugsweise:
Forderung gegenstandslos, da keine übereinstimmenden Willenserklärung
Hilfsweise Erklärungsirrtum
Äußerst hilfsweise (Ich liebe diese Formulierung, die mir hier im Forum vor langer Zeit nahegelegt wurde) fristlose Kündigung wegen diversem, unter anderem wegen Vertragsabschußes unter Druck
(Nun machen Sie mal dass Sie sich entscheiden, sonst verpassen die anderen Leute in der Schlange ihren Zug)
Anlagen: Die ungeliebte Bahncard

Jetzt ist seit länger Zeit Ruhe und Mahnschreiben kamen bis jetzt keine mehr. 
Aber die Bahn verspätet sich ja bei jedem Wetter...


----------



## Heiko (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Auf der schwäb'schen Eisenbahn...*

Na, wir bleiben gespannt...


----------



## Plattenputzer (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Auf der schwäb'schen Eisenbahn...*

Von der Bahn-AG haben wir bis heute nix mehr gehört in Sachen ABO.

Aber das ist ja gut so.

Als ich heute aber mal wieder hier bei euch im Forum vorbei geschaut habe, weil meine Mutter gerade ein Problem hat, zu dem ich mich informieren wollte, sah ich:
potzblitz! eine neue private Nachricht.
Kam von einer Frau die bei Kabel1 arbeitet. Sie will wissen, ob ich eventuell für nen Beitrag zur Verfügung stünde.
Lustig. Jetzt muß ich erstmal Töchterle und Freundin fragen, ob die darauf Lust haben (Ich bin ja nur als Briefschreiber in die Sache involviert gewesen) und dann mal schauen, ob's die Frau Redakteurin ernst meint.

Wenn's was neues gibt, werde ich euch informieren.


----------

